# If you were a fur...Would you wear a collar?



## prettycatz (Sep 14, 2008)

If i had i dog collar(i wouldn't say "dog" collar) but a "collar" for your fury. I'd feel a bit sexier with my idenity hanging on my neck. would you? how would you like having a "collar" of some sort?


----------



## bozzles (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## NalinOtter (Sep 14, 2008)

An otter in a collar?  Are you mad?!?  I do have a penchant for pretty pendants...


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 14, 2008)

A lot of people do that already


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 14, 2008)

I wish I could wear one now.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2008)

yous sir, i would...and would like to now


----------



## Zentio (Sep 14, 2008)

Sure would.
I'd wear one now if I could get away with it XD


----------



## Takun (Sep 14, 2008)

I uhh....wear one now?  I voted yay.
http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/Ddevil_01/IMG000254.jpg


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 14, 2008)

Also wear one now =D
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll226/Kamaitachi444/n571998282_656507_2980.jpg


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 14, 2008)

Rarely but yeah sure why the hell not.


----------



## eevachu (Sep 14, 2008)

I already wear one. xD  I'd actually wear it less as a furry, since it'd probably really chafe the neck fluff.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 14, 2008)

I voted yes, but I probably would just wear a ribbon with a cat bell. That's what I wear now =3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

hehe, quite contrary to those who said no. my character actually wears a collar, and that's it, so it's an obvious yes ^___^


----------



## Azure (Sep 14, 2008)

I encourage furries to wear collars, it makes them easier to choke.  Just kidding, I want one, but it's gotta be classy.  Maybe fine italian leather with a nice silver clasp or something, so it looks like legit decoration.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2008)

No. The collar implies someone's ownership of you, and codependency is lame.

Plus, I can't stand having anything around my neck. So uncomfortable.



prettycatz said:


> a "collar" for your fury



*Nothing can contain my fury.*


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I encourage furries to wear collars, it makes them easier to choke.  Just kidding, I want one, but it's gotta be classy.  Maybe fine italian leather with a nice silver clasp or something, so it looks like legit decoration.



wow... I never expected this from you azure 0___0 but hey, more power to ya! (I'm reffering to your hidden text ;3)

in RL I used to wear a spiked collar... I could show you a pic, but uh... people might get pissed off, cause it's one of the gayest pictures of me, literally.


----------



## Azure (Sep 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> wow... I never expected this from you azure 0___0 but hey, more power to ya! (I'm reffering to your hidden text ;3)
> 
> in RL I used to wear a spiked collar... I could show you a pic, but uh... people might get pissed off, cause it's one of the gayest pictures of me, literally.


Spiked collars are pretty gay.  And expect what?  One thing people need to learn about me is, there are no expectations.  I am pretty much as far from standard as you can get.  Post that pic in the Mugshot thread, so Talbain can tell you he wants to rape you. DO IT FAGGOT!!


----------



## Takun (Sep 14, 2008)

Everyone is owned by something David.  It's just a sick reminder to me of that and it's something I'd one day like to overcome.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No. The collar implies someone's ownership of you, and codependency is lame.
> ​



that's because you're one of the most dominant people I've ever met xD dominant people don't wear collars. they make the other wear one, and call them a pillow biter whils't chocking him... yea (this is in terms of who's "dominant" or "submissive")


----------



## Arc (Sep 14, 2008)

My fursona has a dog collar and irl I wear my dog collar everytime I leave the house.
So I guess, yes.

Edit:
If I wear, it reminds me I have people I belong to, David for example. *blushes a bit*


----------



## Nargle (Sep 14, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I encourage furries to wear collars, it makes them easier to choke.  Just kidding, I want one, but it's gotta be classy.  Maybe fine italian leather with a nice silver clasp or something, so it looks like legit decoration.



Honestly, that's why I wouldn't want a collar and I'd only wear a bell and ribbon. Not that I'm worried that someone will choke me, but because it'd make me feel uncomfortable and I'd always feel like I was being restrained. Ribbons are a lot lighter and less restricting =3

But I think your collar idea would be really spiffy looking. Much better then the cheesy Hot Topic ones with spikes and checkerboards =D


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Honestly, that's why I wouldn't want a collar and I'd only wear a bell and ribbon. Not that I'm worried that someone will choke me, but because it'd make me feel uncomfortable and I'd always feel like I was being restrained. Ribbons are a lot lighter and less restricting =3
> 
> But I think your collar idea would be really spiffy looking. Much better then the cheesy Hot Topic ones with spikes and checkerboards =D



oh yea, I should also mention I used to wear a dog collar too. not just a spiked one. the problem was, it had a chain, and people pulled on it all the time


----------



## Takun (Sep 14, 2008)

Never been choked, just gotten weird looks in my small town by the older folk.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Everyone is owned by something David.  It's just a sick reminder to me of that and it's something I'd one day like to overcome.



Your face is about to get OWNED by my fist. Oh.

Sup mods, this is a joke, don't bahlete my post.



NekoFox08 said:


> that's because you're one of the most dominant people I've ever met xD dominant people don't wear collars. they make the other wear one, and call them a pillow biter whils't chocking him... yea (this is in terms of who's "dominant" or "submissive")



Hellz yeah I am. Even so, I don't like the thought of owning anyone else or having anyone being that attached to me. Like I said, codependency is lame.



Arc said:


> My fursona has a dog collar and irl I wear my dog collar everytime I leave the house.
> So I guess, yes.
> 
> Edit:
> If I wear, it reminds me I have people I belong to, David for example. *blushes a bit*



Oh, you. It's sweet of you to say, but you don't belong to me. It's like I said to Neko.

Also, <3



Takumi_L said:


> Never been choked, just gotten weird looks in my small town by the older folk.



I don't think anyone would have the balls to try choking you seeing as you'd grind their bones to make your bread.


----------



## Azure (Sep 14, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Honestly, that's why I wouldn't want a collar and I'd only wear a bell and ribbon. Not that I'm worried that someone will choke me, but because it'd make me feel uncomfortable and I'd always feel like I was being restrained. Ribbons are a lot lighter and less restricting =3
> 
> But I think your collar idea would be really spiffy looking. Much better then the cheesy Hot Topic ones with spikes and checkerboards =D


Lol, I'd look super gay with a ribbon.  My masculinity wouldn't be able to bear it, but I think ribbons are pretty.  I even looked at some leather sites that could make my idea, but I haven't quite found what I want.  I just don't know why people want to wear a collar with spikes all over it, unless it's just for the look at me factor.  I guess I just don't like attention.


----------



## Takun (Sep 14, 2008)

True, that's why it never goes past looks...

I second spikes looking lame.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Lol, I'd look super gay with a ribbon.  My masculinity wouldn't be able to bear it, but I think ribbons are pretty.  I even looked at some leather sites that could make my idea, but I haven't quite found what I want.  I just don't know why people want to wear a collar with spikes all over it, unless it's just for the look at me factor.  I guess I just don't like attention.



see, I never liked the spikes... I'll be the first to admit, I got sucked into what people wanted me to be, and totally lost sight of who I was, so I decided to stop wearing the collar


----------



## Azure (Sep 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> see, I never liked the spikes... I'll be the first to admit, I got sucked into what people wanted me to be, and totally lost sight of who I was, so I decided to stop wearing the collar


Well, at least your not being what you don't want to be.  Fashion slaves make me laugh.  Create your own style, it's not really about clothes anyway, it's all about attitude.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Well, at least your not being what you don't want to be.  Fashion slaves make me laugh.  Create your own style, it's not really about clothes anyway, it's all about attitude.



This.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Well, at least your not being what you don't want to be.  Fashion slaves make me laugh.  Create your own style, it's not really about clothes anyway, it's all about attitude.



I don't have the kind of money to show off my "attitude" xD just the same clothes I've owned for 5 years running


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Sep 14, 2008)

No.  I'd just find it to be irritating.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I don't have the kind of money to show off my "attitude" xD just the same clothes I've owned for 5 years running



Sounds like you missed the point. You don't need clothes to show off your attitude.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Sounds like you missed the point. You don't need clothes to show off your attitude.



no, I meant my attitude was expensive 

other then that, I would prefer to wear clothes when I go places, thank you though 0_o


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> no, I meant my attitude was expensive



I'm not sure I follow due to that statement not making any sense.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 14, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Lol, I'd look super gay with a ribbon.  My masculinity wouldn't be able to bear it, but I think ribbons are pretty.  I even looked at some leather sites that could make my idea, but I haven't quite found what I want.  I just don't know why people want to wear a collar with spikes all over it, unless it's just for the look at me factor.  I guess I just don't like attention.



Lucky me, I don't have any masculinity stopping me =3 **Jingles the bell**

Neko- I think it's a good thing when your outfit makes you happy, rather then making others happy. Right now I'm wearing a peachy-orange shirt with little rainbows and umbrellas on it, and it reminds me of my favorite color and weather =D And I'd rather wear this shirt then a "fashionable" looking one. I dunno why people care so much about what others think of them.. Doesn't your happiness come from inside yourself?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm not sure I follow due to that statement not making any sense.



you've got to be kidding

I meant, my attitude, being the way I express myself, by wearing clothes, is expensive.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Doesn't your happiness come from inside yourself?



Not for everyone, no.



NekoFox08 said:


> you've got to be kidding
> 
> I meant, my attitude, being the way I express myself, by wearing clothes, is expensive.





David M. Awesome said:


> Sounds like you missed the point. You don't need clothes to show off your attitude.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Doesn't your happiness come from inside yourself?



meh, you try to make it that way, but these days, that's what people call emo. or at least, in my school


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> yea



then what do you need? cause I don't have an attitude emotionally. I'm the happy-go-lucky guy who get's walked all over ^_^


----------



## Nargle (Sep 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> meh, you try to make it that way, but these days, that's what people call emo. or at least, in my school



Being content with yourself is _emo_??

I thought emo was following trends because you're unhappy with yourself and crave acceptance from fellow conformists?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Being content with yourself is _emo_??
> 
> I thought emo was following trends because you're unhappy with yourself and crave acceptance from fellow conformists?



that, and it's telling people you don't care what others think about you... it pisses people off when you say that... once again, at least in my school


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> meh, you try to make it that way, but these days, that's what people call emo. or at least, in my school



Your school is completely fucked. That's what you get for living in Glendale, though.



NekoFox08 said:


> then what do you need? cause I don't have an attitude emotionally. I'm the happy-go-lucky guy who get's walked all over ^_^



That sounds like an emotional attitude, buddy.

The sort of attitude that we're talking about is shown by the way that you carry yourself, the way that you act, the way that you respond to other people, et cetera.

Your fashion sense doesn't have anything to do with who you are as a person, except that it can distinguish a person as being a complete tool.



Nargle said:


> Being content with yourself is _emo_??
> 
> I thought emo was following trends because you're unhappy with yourself and crave acceptance from fellow conformists?



MrAwesome.png



NekoFox08 said:


> that, and it's telling people you don't care what others think about you... it pisses people off when you say that... once again, at least in my school



People at your school apparently don't know what emo is.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> that, and it's telling people you don't care what others think about you... it pisses people off when you say that... once again, at least in my school



I've... um... uhh...  I thought emo people were sad..

Why does that piss people off...? And so.. emo is the new "gay"? Something to call something that's irritating you? Like "This homework is gay!" is now "This homework is emo!"

Or something like that...? **Baffled**


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> People at your school apparently don't know what emo is.



well, it's certainly not emo friendly. I know exactly what emo is, but people over exaggerate emo's when you say things such as, I don't care if anyone likes me. and such forth


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I've... um... uhh...  I thought emo people were sad..
> 
> Why does that piss people off...? And so.. emo is the new "gay"? Something to call something that's irritating you? Like "This homework is gay!" is now "This homework is emo!"
> 
> Or something like that...? **Baffled**



where have you been T.T

and I guess arizona is just all flipped upside down or something, cause emo doesn't even mean sad anymore, it's just become a fad, and hypocrisy. emo used to equal hating life, and cutting yourself, but now, it's just about the fashion.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2008)

Nargle said:


> emo is the new "gay"?



Sounds like it to listen to him. I'm as baffled as you are, especially since I've been out of highschool for two years and am a bit dated on their slang.



NekoFox08 said:


> well, it's certainly not emo friendly. I know exactly what emo is, but people over exaggerate emo's when you say things such as, I don't care if anyone likes me. and such forth





NekoFox08 said:


> where have you been T.T
> 
> and I guess arizona is just all flipped upside down or something, cause emo doesn't even mean sad anymore, it's just become a fad, and hypocrisy. emo used to equal hating life, and cutting yourself, but now, it's just about the fashion.



I think it's just because of stupid high school kids, and less about Arizona as a whole. I'll bet you're really looking forward to graduation, eh?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I think it's just because of stupid high school kids, and less about Arizona as a whole. I'll bet you're really looking forward to graduation, eh?



meh, pretty much. people create their own drama there. can't wait to get the fuck out of this desert!


----------



## Nargle (Sep 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> where have you been T.T
> 
> and I guess arizona is just all flipped upside down or something, cause emo doesn't even mean sad anymore, it's just become a fad, and hypocrisy. emo used to equal hating life, and cutting yourself, but now, it's just about the fashion.



Well YEAH, that's what I meant. It's a fashion trend. And if they're emo, they obviously DO care about fashion, because they're following a fashion trend. Me on the other hand, I don't follow any trends or wear clothing for the sake of other people liking it because I only care that my cloths make me happy.

And sometimes when someone says "I don't care what people think" they're not always being hypocritical. Sometimes people really don't care.

PS, Graduation = WINWINWIN. 8 months, 3 weeks and six days to go!!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Well YEAH, that's what I meant. It's a fashion trend. And if they're emo, they obviously DO care about fashion, because they're following a fashion trend. Me on the other hand, I don't follow any trends or wear clothing for the sake of other people liking it because I only care that my cloths make me happy.
> 
> And sometimes when someone says "I don't care what people think" they're not always being hypocritical. Sometimes people really don't care.
> 
> PS, Graduation = WINWINWIN. 8 months, 3 weeks and six days to go!!



I wasn't saying THAT was hypocritical. I stated the change in the emo culture was hypocritical. 

I just saw that it was now called, scene kid... wtf is with society? 0_o


----------



## ShooterHunterTrapper (Sep 14, 2008)

I vited no, cause im not really a proper furry, I love the style of art but id never be brave enough to go out wearing a tail, ears, collar, suit etc


----------



## Nargle (Sep 14, 2008)

ShooterHunterTrapper said:


> I vited no, cause im not really a proper furry, I love the style of art but id never be brave enough to go out wearing a tail, ears, collar, suit etc



Fursuiting doesn't necessarily = furry, yah know =3

In public, I never carry anything with me that indicates my furryness, except my sketchbook and my behavior =D



NekoFox08 said:


> I wasn't saying THAT was hypocritical. I stated the change in the emo culture was hypocritical.
> 
> I just saw that it was now called, scene kid... wtf is with society? 0_o



Scene kids very much care about what others think of them. They're literally "trying to fit in with the scene."


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I wasn't saying THAT was hypocritical. I stated the change in the emo culture was hypocritical.
> 
> I just saw that it was now called, scene kid... wtf is with society? 0_o



Scene I've heard before. Scene is what they're calling a slightly watered down version of the fashion now that it's become more mainstream. Emo is still what we call people who cut themselves and bawww all of the time.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> that, and it's telling people you don't care what others think about you... it pisses people off when you say that... once again, at least in my school



well, gentle men, My belief is that emo people are the people who cry over their problems because no one accepts them, so they start to follow the stereotype. and the stereotype is if you cry over people being mean, and life in general sucking, etc. then you are a wimp. Or so I am led to believe.


Yeah. Collars are cool. I'd wear one ^^


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Fursuiting doesn't necessarily = furry, yah know =3
> 
> In public, I never carry anything with me that indicates my furryness, except my sketchbook and my behavior =D
> 
> ...



see, I don't know shit about fads these days, nor do I care, cause people are starting to look like total idiots. the only fashion I like, other than my own, are those mild emo fashions, where they wear tight jeans (in my opinion looks good), and style their hair in a decent fashion, instead of trying too hard to look like sasuke T___T

as for concealing my furryness, hell nah! I don't wear ears or a tail, but I usually end up explaining the fandom to people in my school.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2008)

lol starting to


----------



## Nargle (Sep 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> see, I don't know shit about fads these days, nor do I care, cause people are starting to look like total idiots. the only fashion I like, other than my own, are those mild emo fashions, where they wear tight jeans (in my opinion looks good), and style their hair in a decent fashion, instead of trying too hard to look like sasuke T___T
> 
> as for concealing my furryness, hell nah! I don't wear ears or a tail, but I usually end up explaining the fandom to people in my school.



I'm at least glad that the emo/scene fashions are encouraging teen and adolescent boys to start taking care of their hygiene and stuff. Something's gotta do it.


----------



## Takun (Sep 14, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I'm at least glad that the emo/scene fashions are encouraging teen and adolescent boys to start taking care of their hygiene and stuff. Something's gotta do it.



Forget that.  We need grunge again.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Forget that.  We need grunge again.



Second.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't like the emo hair style


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Sep 14, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Forget that.  We need grunge again.



Ah the good old smell of bodily funk! Brings back memories of high school.

And Yeah I wear a collar on occasion, pretty much any time a go to a concert and other times just when i feel like it.

Also I don't like spikes, plain black leather with some cool colored stitching is the way to go.


----------



## Azure (Sep 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Second.


Third.  I am so hitting up Goodwill next week.  Courdory pants and plaid shirts, here I come.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

what's grunge? wikipedia isn't working for me... 0_o


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Third.  I am so hitting up Goodwill next week.  Courdory pants and plaid shirts, here I come.



I should check out my local Goodwill sometime. It's a new one in my lovely little suburban area, so it's bound to have some nice stuff.

Also, now that I think about it, grunge is a lot like being a lumberjack.



NekoFox08 said:


> what's grunge? wikipedia isn't working for me... 0_o



Try Google, then.


----------



## Takun (Sep 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> what's grunge? wikipedia isn't working for me... 0_o



Nirvana and the like.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 14, 2008)

I believe its where you look like you robbed a homeless man stole his cloths then slept in a dumpster


----------



## Azure (Sep 14, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I believe its where you look like you robbed a homeless man stole his cloths then slept in a dumpster


Yeah, pretty much, but that was one stylish homeless man.


----------



## Takun (Sep 14, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Yeah, pretty much, but that was one stylish homeless man.



At least he didn't look depressed all the time despite having no home.  M I RITE?


----------



## Azure (Sep 14, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> At least he didn't look depressed all the time despite having no home.  M I RITE?


TTLY DOOD.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 14, 2008)

i say yes XD
depending on my mood
or if i just feel frisky


----------



## prettycatz (Sep 14, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> i say yes XD
> depending on my mood
> or if i just feel frisky


frisky... what do you mean by "frisky"?
and what kinda mood?


----------



## Diem Adrienne (Sep 14, 2008)

I likes teh collars! In fact, I plan to start wearing one regularly... just need to buy it and fix it up to fit _me_ and not be just a "dog collar." ^.^


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

Diem Adrienne said:


> I likes teh collars! In fact, I plan to start wearing one regularly... just need to buy it and fix it up to fit _me_ and not be just a "dog collar." ^.^



ah, so you're uke?


----------



## Azure (Sep 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ah, so you're uke?


Please, do tell me, what the hell is an Uke?  I hear it all the time.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2008)

Check urban dictionary.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Please, do tell me, what the hell is an Uke?  I hear it all the time.



submission over dominance. seme is dominant... just a way of saying submissive and dominant


----------



## Tycho (Sep 14, 2008)

The only difference between a collar and a choker or necklace is...

Wait, there IS no difference, "collar" is just a tacky way of making the idea of wearing a cheap leather choker sexy!  zOMG!

Seriously though, overrated.  Though it does look good sometimes...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2008)

Also, uke and seme are weeaboo terms, fyi.


----------



## Diem Adrienne (Sep 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ah, so you're uke?



Nuu. I just likes teh collars. ^.^;;;;;

Like Tycho says; 'tis like a choker or necklace.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Also, uke and seme are weeaboo terms, fyi.



I'm a weeaboo, there's no doubt about it!


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm a weeaboo, there's no doubt about it!



Gay furry weeaboo. Why, you must be a /b/tard!

Also, 4500 get!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Gay furry weeaboo. Why, you must be a /b/tard!



I hardly even know wtf a /b/ is! 0_o


----------



## Celanor (Sep 15, 2008)

My collar is shiny and reflective and makes me feel smexy XD. Hell yeah I wear a collar


----------



## pheonix (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah I would, why? It would just feel right.


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Sep 15, 2008)

lemme see... IRL i would wear one if it werent for the fact that i dont think my parents would like it, i cant afford one and school would most likely flip 

my fursona wears one so yes i would why? cause i feel like it there really is nothing more


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes, I would. I wear one as it is anyway, so to wear one as an anthro would just go with it.. plus it'd be epic.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 15, 2008)

I already wear a collar. I own three collars that each have bells on them. One is black with a faux scale texture, and a small bell, one is red with a faux scale texture with a bell on it, and the other is black with a very soft inside, and all the metal on it including the big bell is a golden-bronze.

Which collar I wear depends upon my outfit....and I think that is what people at my college notice about me first. I've gotten quite a few compliments around my collars, and when I don't wear it, people notice and ask why. My Biology Professor finds it fascinating so when I go into lecture he always has to talk about, or give me some good-natured ribbing.

It's the only furrie-related thing I wear on a regular basis.

So yeah, I am a furrie and I wear a collar, every time I go out. I actually know a collar maker in person who offered to give me Collars to sell online but I've found that it's not something that really sells, as well as tails and other furrie costume related stuffs do.

Hmmm....You can see one of mine here: http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y98/Sanguvixen/Tryingemo2-2.jpg
I'm wearing it. _Oh, and ignore the trying emo part of the title._ _When I was posing for the camera, a friend made a joke and said "Try to look emo!".....and I did, and hence the name of the picture._


----------



## net-cat (Sep 15, 2008)

Let me think about it for a minute.

No.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 15, 2008)

Jack_Haystack said:


> lemme see... IRL i would wear one if it werent for the fact that i dont think my parents would like it, *i cant afford one* and school would most likely flip
> 
> my fursona wears one so yes i would why? cause i feel like it there really is nothing more



Go to Walmart! You can get a collar for $5. Or less!


----------



## xiath (Sep 15, 2008)

I love collars! I would love to wear a collar if I was a fur.  Then again, I already do wear one  .  I love the feeling of it around my neck, I even wear it when I sleep sometimes.  I still can't believe my parents don't mind all that much, they even let me bring it to my birthday party which was at a public place, which was a surprise.  I think I will gradually wear it more often around them until it is just another normal thing (I normally don't wear it around my parents but I wear it when I a with my friends, accept when I am at my best friends house, my tag makes his dogs bark).  Now I want to go at get the leather and stuff needed to make one.  I have always wanted a blue dyed leather collar, and since I know a thing or two about leather working and have tools I think I can pull it off.  That and buy a glow in the dark dog collar, that would be great.


----------



## xiath (Sep 15, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Go to Walmart! You can get a collar for $5. Or less!


I second that.  I got my collar at Walmart for something like $3.45, and I got my dogbone tag at the tag machine for $5.  The only thing I would suggest is if you buy a nylon collar.  The part just before the buckle where the nylon strap doubles on its self and folds to the inside of the collar is really itchy.  To remady that, get some electrical tape that is the same color and wrap it around the folded end of the strip and it will not itch anymore.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 15, 2008)

prettycatz said:


> frisky... what do you mean by "frisky"?
> and what kinda mood?


i would have to say as a mood/what is frisky. when i feel kinky i guess
umm when i feel like being controlled


----------



## Natasha_Seabreeze (Sep 15, 2008)

i actually wear it all the time, but it is not overly-aparrent that i am when im wearing my normal clothes


----------



## hillbilly guy (Sep 15, 2008)

nope you cant tie this man down 



o shit the wife


----------



## princessbunny99 (Sep 15, 2008)

i wear one 24/7, though it's from eternity collars, not quite as OMG COLLAR as a collar can be.


----------



## Lukar (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah. ^^ Hell, I would right now, if it weren't for the fact that I don't wanna look like a freak at school. xD


----------



## Key Key (Sep 16, 2008)

absolutely I would I love collars and leashes. *wink wink*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah, probably.


----------



## Celanor (Sep 16, 2008)

lol, I recently got a collar for my birfday and now, I just feel... naked without it. And not in the good way >.>


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 16, 2008)

i where by collor to the cons and sometime in public it has my  raver heart  and my vile of liger sheadings


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes, I wear a collar.
Most people who see me wear a collar call me either "Goth", "punk", or "Satanic Athiest".
Collars were already affiliated to the Goth and Punk Subculture before furry was.

I am thinking of commissioning a place that makes collars and things that's in my area. But for collars, check out Pawstar.com. The collar that I got at AMA from them ran about 10 bucks with a decent amount of spikes and made out of tough leather.


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 17, 2008)

Never, unless if by the ambiguity of collar I can say the collar of a shirt. I would wear those everyday *because style is everything*.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 17, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Never, unless if by the ambiguity of collar I can say the collar of a shirt. I would wear those everyday *because style is everything*.



ruv you


----------



## Chaoswolf666 (Sep 17, 2008)

Well I dont like the ideas of collars on animal but is I was a fur I would and it would be covered in spikes and skulls lol


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 17, 2008)

might wear one. Haven't drawn my fursona with out one, so yeah. Not spiky, just a black collar with a simple ID tag. nothing special =]


----------



## Kingman (Sep 17, 2008)

Does a gold herring-bone choker count as a collar? If not then no. I'll stay with my shiny necklaces. One day this white guy will have more neck shinies then even you Mr.T WAHAHA....what?


----------



## Dexiro (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah collars look awesome

i'm wearing one right now ^^


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 17, 2008)

Chaoswolf666 said:


> Well I dont like the ideas of collars on animal but is I was a fur I would and it would be covered in spikes and skulls lol



hm... yea. I think humans should all wear collars, and animals don't have to wear collars... that would be nice =3


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> hm... yea. I think humans should all wear collars, and animals don't have to wear collars... that would be nice =3



You guys are _completely FUCKED_


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 17, 2008)

-_- why should humans have to wear collars?


----------



## Aikahime (Sep 17, 2008)

I'ma minor masochist, so i wub collars


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 17, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> -_- why should humans have to wear collars?



I wasn't being completely serious. 

I'm still gonna have to say I like guys who wear collars though


----------



## Skullmiser (Sep 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I wasn't being completely serious.
> 
> I'm still gonna have to say I like guys who wear collars though


_Completely_ serious?

That reminds me of the three brains on Triskelion, they forced their thralls to wear collars that could strangle you if they desired.
(The Gamesters of Triskelion)
http://www.cbs.com/classics/star_tr...id=DgDcZrsk6UUM2M5Ef28t0yYf1LV4MABI&play=true

Also

Collars made on the underground colony on Sigma Draconis VI were put on all men, and could be used to inflict immobilizing pain. 
(Spock's brain)
http://www.cbs.com/classics/star_tr...id=M9_uDZlqizwd_M6ues_wQQ3_KGbdNKBs&play=true


----------



## Drakaji (Sep 17, 2008)

Personally I'm not one to wear much in terms of accessories so no, unfortunately.


----------



## Thaddeus Grizzle (Sep 17, 2008)

Hmm, normally I avoid stuff like this, but I must admit that the conversations and comments tweaked my interest a bit. (Oh, btw I have to throw in my support of grunge too  ).

Just a few small thoughts (read as: opinions) before I throw in my vote.
1: Collars are decent on most, but I hate the automatic association with goth/emo/etc.
2: I could care less what anyone thinks, especially those I don't know. Judge me, especially vocally, at your own risk.
3: Not many bears wear collars! :lol:

Aside from that I'd wear one, would just have to be highly customized.

As it is I almost always wear a gold chain (real, slim and discreet but nice looking) with a dogtag (also real. No I don't polish it and it's seen some wear and tear... proud of it.)
'Nuf said.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Also, uke and seme are weeaboo terms, fyi.


 
Jesus, I am going to have to bookmark Urban Dictionary so I can translate this nonsense...

In response to the original topic, no I would not wear a collar.  I can't stand to have anything against my neck, and a collar would drive me insane.  Not only that, but most of them look tacky and silly to me.  I almost bought one in a brief lapse of judgement about 3 years ago.  Then I put it on and my mom laughed at me.  I thought better of it, thankfully.


----------



## talakestreal (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a very thick, very short neck. Thus for me, collars are not always a good idea. That, and anything against my throat makes me gag. So I could never wear an actual collar. I have enough trouble with necklaces. 

But as someone else mentioned, a ribbon collar would be something that I could tolerate, probably.    I think the idea of wearing a ribbon collar is a pretty one.


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> ruv you




This day keeps getting better.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 18, 2008)

Collars imply ownership.  Anyone who attempts to put a collar on a dragon's neck becomes that dragon's next meal.

Amulets and/or necklaces, however, are a completely voluntary thing.  If a dragon wants to wear one of them, who am I to complain?  I used to wear a few myself... but I gave up that when I walked away from the occult.


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 18, 2008)

"Collars imply ownership. Anyone who attempts to put a collar on a dragon's neck becomes that dragon's next meal."

Well said. I would NEVER wear a collar, that would be incredibly demeaning to me personally. The unfortunate soul to attempt to collar me will suffer a much worse fate than becoming dinner, though. Besides, humans have a lot of fat. They're not good for you.


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 18, 2008)

I wear a collar, not a name-tag collar, but one with a tiny bell on it, I just think it looks adorable.


----------



## Celanor (Sep 18, 2008)

I like my collar, simple, looks good, And helps me not get run over (The tag said so.)
And it has one of my BFs dogtags on it, and it was a birfday gift, so it has sentimental value


----------



## xRiukkenx (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes, but only because I wear collars now and even then I wear them for fashion.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 18, 2008)

i wonder if anyone has decided to save money and just baught a large dogs collar

i would but what you think?

no chokechain though god i hated having one of those on my old dog jacob i felt so guilty and had to hug him each tiome i had to pull


----------



## Alblaka (Sep 18, 2008)

Dragon+Collar=Huh?


----------



## Kyra (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah all the best dragons have collars

also alblaka the first pic on google images when you type in dragon is your avatar 

just got to find a decent supplier on the internet pains in the arse to find


----------



## Velnor (Sep 18, 2008)

>.< Yeah, contrary to what a lot think, I actually wear a collar commonly ^^" I happen to like it a lot.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 18, 2008)

where can i get a good one?


----------



## Marodi (Sep 18, 2008)

I wouldnt wear one, i simply hate wearing accessories, or anthing that can remotely restrict my freedom of movement (except clothes ^^)


----------



## Velnor (Sep 18, 2008)

Marodi said:


> I wouldnt wear one, i simply hate wearing accessories, or anthing that can remotely restrict my freedom of movement (except clothes ^^)



I hate clothes *rips off pants* FREEDOM! Still like my collar tho =3


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 18, 2008)

Collars are overrated. =o


----------



## Kyra (Sep 18, 2008)

pants are overrated 0_0


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 18, 2008)

Kyra said:


> pants are overrated 0_0


But decent.


----------



## Diem Adrienne (Sep 18, 2008)

Kyra said:


> where can i get a good one?



Depends on how much you want to spend and the quality you want. I plan on making my own.
Cheapest bet is Wal-Mart. Actual dog collars. Down side is they're not that good quality-wise and may feel bad on direct skin.

The ones from Collar Factory are fairly awesome. You design your own and they're great quality. I want to get one eventually. Just gatta get more dough!

PawStar also has a good selection with some custom edits you can make, so they're worth checking out. I'm interested in them as well. ^.^ They had a table at an anime convention I went to and all their stuff looks cool.

Doing a search on Etsy is always worth a shot. Etsy is kinda like Ebay, but it's all home-made things. Of course, you'll have to be specific that it's not a pet collar you're looking for, since those are offered as well. The whole site is pretty awesome and I like it a lot. Thinking about putting some of my own stuff up there. ^.^

And then, there's always places like Hot Topic that sell the "punk/goth/emo" collars. 

Anyway, I'm rambling like mad. Hope this helps, though!


----------



## Diem Adrienne (Sep 18, 2008)

Kyra said:


> pants are overrated 0_0



Agreed! You, sir, are win.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 18, 2008)

Humans used to have fur all over their bodies, it's the use of clothes which has caused us to lose it.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 18, 2008)

Kyra said:


> pants are overrated 0_0



I'm going to have to insist that you keep them on.



Zoopedia said:


> Humans used to have fur all over their bodies, it's the use of clothes which has caused us to lose it.



:|


----------



## Wreth (Sep 18, 2008)

It's true, before humans became civilised, we had fur/hair very similair to that of a chimpanzee but not quite as much.


----------



## MeatSnack1 (Sep 18, 2008)

My fursona wears a collar occasionaly, I'd wear one if I was feeling silly or playful, depends on my mood...


----------



## Nalo (Sep 18, 2008)

ive got the money for mine in my wallet now, i just need to order it ^_^


----------



## Kano (Sep 18, 2008)

It depends, but I probably would ^^


----------



## OrpheusTelos (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, I think I would.


----------



## Tzolkin (Sep 18, 2008)

I might, but it depends on my mood. I'd likely prefer a ribbon with a bell on it though, in normal circumstances, or a necklace.


----------



## Seas (Sep 18, 2008)

Nope.
Would be interesting to see a collar on a reptile though, haha


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 18, 2008)

my iguana had a collar so we could let him run around the kitchen and stuff


----------



## Seas (Sep 18, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> my iguana had a collar so we could let him run around the kitchen and stuff



Iguanas are cool!
Wish I had enough space in my house for one


----------



## Tempest (Sep 18, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> Humans used to have fur all over their bodies, it's the use of clothes which has caused us to lose it.


 
Incorrect. There is evidence that humans were hairless for a million years before ever wearing clothes.


----------



## Mirka (Sep 19, 2008)

I only wear my collar around other furs - even then I can't find it at this moment... It's a really nice one though haha


----------



## Tweek (Sep 19, 2008)

I wouldn't wear a collar if I had fur, I'm not a pet. I would wear a chain though.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Sep 19, 2008)

No I would not wear a collar as a fur, and I don't wear one now   To me, I can't get over thinking that a collar represents you having an 'owner' or 'master', or you are someones 'pet', and since I am none of that I prefer to go collar-less


----------



## Darkly Yours (Sep 19, 2008)

I go by what my girlfriends want, they say wear a collar, I'll wear a collar, as long as its not a camel or horse hair one, that stuff itches like mutant fleas eating your neck off veeeeeeeeeery slowly.


----------



## gust (Sep 19, 2008)

Probably once in a while.  Not with a name on it or anything, but they're kinda nifty.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Sep 20, 2008)

I said "no," because it doesn't feel right for me to wear one in public (I'd hate to recieve any strange looks from others passing by), plus I don't find them all that comfortable for my neck.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 20, 2008)

Renton Whitetail said:


> I said "no," because it doesn't feel right for me to wear one in public (I'd hate to recieve any strange looks from others passing by), plus I don't find them all that comfortable for my neck.



You have to get ones that are made well. Typically anything with a really soft interior will be more comfortable around your neck. I've also found it to be helpful to get a collar made by a person who made it for people not wear, and not dogs....because then the human neck is taken into consideration when the collar is build, thus the holes for the buckle are more appropriately spaced.

But then again, it's not everyone's cup of tea. However it is far more discreet to wear a collar than it is to go around in public wearing a tail.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 20, 2008)

For me, personally, no. Just no. In my head, collars are a sign of ownership and submission, which is not something I do. Plus, it would look extremely goofy and out of place both on me in the real world and on any one of my characters.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Sep 20, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> You have to get ones that are made well. Typically anything with a really soft interior will be more comfortable around your neck. I've also found it to be helpful to get a collar made by a person who made it for people not wear, and not dogs....because then the human neck is taken into consideration when the collar is build, thus the holes for the buckle are more appropriately spaced.




I suppose you're right, but I think wearing a collar for a long period of time would end up having me tug at the collar and make me want to take it off after sweating the soft interior of it a little during that time.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 20, 2008)

Runefox said:


> For me, personally, no. Just no. In my head, collars are a sign of ownership and submission, which is not something I do. Plus, it would look extremely goofy and out of place both on me in the real world and on any one of my characters.



You know, this is actually a growing pet peeve of mine. Collars have been used for fashion accessories long before the BSMD culture became organized. So it sorts makes me angry that people automatically associate collar with ownership and submission. That is how it is is for one group, but there are all sorts of other groups out there who also make use of the collar, including punks, goths, anime fans, and furries as well. I really wish people would broaden their minds a bit. This is not made as a reference to how you think....it's just how people tend to react when they see a person wearing a collar.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't react that way, but when we consider we're talking about furries, the first thing that comes to mind is something similar to the collar one would strap to a dog. People find it sexy, and I guess I would, too, in the right circumstances, but I wouldn't be caught wearing one. It would have to be a very non-traditional collar, something far away from the collars people put on their pets and the collars ... People put on their "pets".


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 20, 2008)

Runefox said:


> I don't react that way, but when we consider we're talking about furries, the first thing that comes to mind is something similar to the collar one would strap to a dog. People find it sexy, and I guess I would, too, in the right circumstances, but I wouldn't be caught wearing one. It would have to be a very non-traditional collar, something far away from the collars people put on their pets and the collars ... People put on their "pets".



Yeah well it comes down to how you wear it. If you are wearing plain clothes and you throw on a collar it's going to look bizarre and stick out like a sore thumb.

If you are wearing clothes that sort of compliment the collar, than it's not going to be as goofy. A good example is my Red faux scale collar with a little silver bell on it. I only wear that one when I am wearing a particular pair of black pants with red accents, and usually I wear a shirt that is either red, or has red in it.

EDIT: I have a picture:






I get a lot of compliments from complete strangers who rather than find it odd, they like it, because the whole outfit looks well put together, and the collar sort of just helps accent it. 

I don't know if the above qualifies as non-traditional, but I am willing to bet if you look around you can find something to suit your fancy, or custom commission one.

For anyone who wants a collar.....I'm just putting it out there I can get collars that are similar to the one above, but color depends upon stock, for about 10$ or more apiece plus shipping and handling. So if you want one but don't have a local vendor and don't want to buy a regular animal collar give me Private Message.


----------



## BlauShep (Sep 20, 2008)

I stole my German shepherd's spiked collar and wore it to school. :< does that count?


----------



## danethefurry (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes, I have a collar and it's a nice one. It's shown on my fursona picture.


----------



## Edyoakita (Sep 20, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Spiked collars are pretty gay. And expect what? One thing people need to learn about me is, there are no expectations. I am pretty much as far from standard as you can get. Post that pic in the Mugshot thread, so Talbain can tell you he wants to rape you. DO IT FAGGOT!!


 

No offense, but you are an asshole...... Just had to put it out there, sorry

And yeah i probably would


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

Edyoakita said:


> No offense, but you are an asshole...... Just had to put it out there, sorry
> 
> And yeah i probably would



Nah, Azure isn't an asshole. =3


----------



## Topher Husky (Sep 20, 2008)

My fursona always wears a collar. Whether it's his standard blue one that says 'Topher' on it, or his slave collar.

As far as actually wearing one, I want to. And I'll probably get one eventually. I think they're just too sexy.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 20, 2008)

Edyoakita said:


> No offense, but you are an asshole...... Just had to put it out there, sorry
> 
> And yeah i probably would



He WANTS you to think that, you know =3


----------



## LiesAreForever (Sep 21, 2008)

Haha, of course.

Hell, I wear one already.  ^.^

I'd post a picture of its awesome sexiness, but I'm too much of a lazy bastard to go through all the work of actually taking a picture of it or anything.


----------



## Topher Husky (Sep 21, 2008)

LiesAreForever said:


> Haha, of course.
> 
> Hell, I wear one already.  ^.^
> 
> I'd post a picture of its awesome sexiness, but I'm too much of a lazy bastard to go through all the work of actually taking a picture of it or anything.



Aww, I wanna see!

*Whips you with a... Whip.*

Get to picture making!

Please?


----------



## mmmke (Sep 21, 2008)

collars meh not for me, but i do hav a big bronzz cat bell on a red rope that i found (dont ware it though) But every shirt i own has a cat, husky, wolf, panther,or something do do with furry's on em tho <3  

Urban outfitters, and thrift stores FTW !!1!


----------



## Lilfurbal (Sep 21, 2008)

Runefox said:


> I don't react that way, but when we consider we're talking about furries, the first thing that comes to mind is something similar to the collar one would strap to a dog.



That is about how I feel.  A collar may be used by other 'groups' in a totally different context but furries, well we are animals.  A collar we would wear as animals seems like something any other animal would be wearing, such as someone's dog.  Thus it represents some form of 'ownership' mentality.  Especially when people start putting a leash on that collar, which I've seen more often than I'd like furry and non-furry.  o,0  I dunno, just not my thing.


----------



## prettycatz (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments and poll votes you all have put into this thread, again thanks!!


----------



## danethefurry (Sep 26, 2008)

I love my collar, the guy i'm dating now, hopefully future mate bought it for me. He's so great. *smiles*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 27, 2008)

Nope, i personaly wouldn't, although, i like furry girls in collars >.>.


----------



## Hexadecimal (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd wear a collar either way. Ftw.


----------



## Tanner (Sep 29, 2008)

I wear collars as much as I can.  I want my fursona's collar.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 4, 2008)

tomorrow im going to pick up myself a collor to wear. lol im on my way to walmart wait i said tomorrow its 4 am well later today.


----------



## Althea (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd wear a collar ^^ and i love wearing those, so yep!!


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 4, 2008)

I wear collars. So far I only have 2, but I'm collecting them.

So of course.


----------



## Zorro101 (Oct 4, 2008)

Ya i think it would make me look sexy....er


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd wear a collar with either glow sticks  instead of studs or syrenges instead of studs.
XD


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 4, 2008)

i got my collar today but my fluffy arctic fox is wearing it :<
lols i havnt tried it yet though im waiting till everyones asleep so they dont ask questions
xD


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 4, 2008)

I have one, But tis a tad plain. Just a regular one I picked up at Wal-Mart. May get another one after I get my Cat Ear Hat.


----------



## fx1 (Oct 5, 2008)

I feel uncomfortable having anything around my neck, so no thanks.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 5, 2008)

Wait, wait, IF you were a furry?


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 5, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I encourage furries to wear collars, it makes them easier to choke. Just kidding, I want one, but it's gotta be classy. Maybe fine italian leather with a nice silver clasp or something, so it looks like legit decoration.


lmfao, u do that as for me nah, it would make me look like I need to go to a mental institution or a sex slave @_@


----------

